# JET DC-650 Manual



## lexadmn (Jan 5, 2018)

I bought a Jet DC-650 collector that does not work. It worked an hour before I bought it, but next time we turned it on, it done nothing. No humming, no sound. Nothing. It may be junk now. I bought it for $20.
The only troubleshooting I have done is plugging in in at home and still, nothing.
I have never owned one of these and know nothing about one. It is a 708621.
I have looked online and see no manual for this model. I can find manuals for the 708640, but do not know if these are similar, or different. It is old.
Any ideas where I can find one for troubleshooting?

Thanks
KC


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You don't need a manual for this*

CAUTION: when working with live circuits, power on, be extremely careful OR do not attempt this if you are not confident. Electricity is dangerous and can kill you. :surprise2:

You will need a basic neon electrical tester or a volt meter. When working with the plug in, power on, use the neon tester to check for voltage at the incoming side of the switch from the wall and on the outgoing side of the switch to the machine. If there is no power coming to the switch, the plug is bad or the outlet is not powered on. Then, with the switch turned "ON" you should have 120 volts outgoing to the machine. If not, the switch is probably bad, no big deal. If you have power to the wires inside the motor cover but it still won't run, the motor may be bad OR you have a loose connection there. Tighten the terminals or the screw on caps to make a good connection. 

Do Not Attempt if you have any reservations! Have an electrician look at the unit. :nerd2:


----------



## lexadmn (Jan 5, 2018)

I checked the wiring and connectors this morning. It is a bad switch. Once I bypassed the switch, it fired right up. 

Thanks for the recommendations.

KC


----------

